# Question on 67/68 Dual-Gates



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried searching to get a definitive answer but was unable...figured everyone here could answer my question quickly.

Was the Hurst His/Hers standard on all automatics during those 2 years...or was it an option added to have that specific feature? (I know that the auto itself was an option...but didn't know if having the hurst was too.)

Thanks for the help.
Chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It was standard on all floor shift automatic GTO's for those two years. GTO's with the column mounted shift lever did not have the dual gate. GTO's with column mounted shift levers were in bench seat cars mostly, but I've seen them in bucket seat cars, too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree 1967 & 1968- If you ordered a Th400 3 speed automatic transmission With a floor mounted console shift, YOU got a Hurst Dual Gate Shifter. The 2 years are basically NOT interchangable, unless you also change the consoles.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Can anyone post pics of both styles? I have a His/Her shifter in the basement.

I would consider selling, but I'm not sure what it came out of, heck it could be for an Oldsmobile, they came with them too, right?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, they did.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never seen one but I heard they came in Yenko Camaros also. tHE oLDS HAS A CURVED HANDLE, gto STRAIGHT. a 67 SHIFT BEZEL IS FLAT, where as a 68 bezel has a slight curve to it (side to side).....If you post a pic , i will try to ID it for you. Eric


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i Consider my self lucky, my 67 lemans has a dual gate


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Firebird









80's cutlass












Click this link for more consoles and shifters


----------

